# Critique Please 75g Planted



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my 75g planted

plants include

Rotala rotundafolia
Rotala sp 'green
Limnophila aromatica
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne balansae
flame moss
and some anubias

equipment is 
two 65watt 6500k bulbs on 9 hours a day with a two hour burst of an additional two 65watt 6500k bulbs
co2 injected
ei fert dosing

Another plant in there that dippy eggs gave me a while back not sure the name of it though.

the Limnophila aromatica on the right side are just some old clippings I was growing out to ship out so they will be removed and hopefully the rotala will fill in more where they are.

The chunk of flame moss on the left is just clippings as well and will be removed soon.

I am looking for some ground cover suggestions for the right side. So any suggestions will are welcomed!! I tried hm and hc with no luck, so looking for something easier that will cover most of the right side.

any other critiques or changes let me know

last two pictures are of my rhoms tank, not really looking to change much at this point with that


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very natural looking!!! I love it!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> Very natural looking!!! I love it!!! Keep up the good work.


Just what i was gonna say! love the natural feel of the tank, nice fish too


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful man.


----------

